# I am thinking about putting my older kids in school!



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

If you know me, you know that I am surprised by this thought! There is a classical school sort of near me and I have been talking to the admissions guy. I know! I can't believe it. I am usually a very introspective person, but this thought came out of left field, and I am surprised how totally comfortable I am with it. I dunno... 

My son is in the 10th grade and has never been in a school at all. I *think* I might want him to have that transition before college. I *think*. The school is very small, as in graduating class under 25 kids. 25 is the max for any class. I know my one daughter will thrive there. She is very social. My two older ones... I don't know. Academically, I think they are ready for it. The rest of it might be challenging. 

My second thought was how nice it would be to give all of my teaching time to my two younger kids. I think they need that. 

Crazy? Is this crazy? What I am doing isn't broken. I don't have any negative reasons for considering this. I am reminded of the saying, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." So why do I like this idea?

hmmmm.....
Cindyc.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I think giving your kids the chance to exist in a "public school" type of setting while still having them at home with you, where you can help smooth difficulties over and address issues they encounter, could be a very good thing, if college is coming up. College overwhelms even straight-A public school kids, so I can't imagine going from homeschool to public college in one step. And if they don't do well, you can always go back to homeschooling, right? But at least a couple years in high school could help prepare them for what they should expect to find in college. Not only that, but I think 10th grade would be a good year to transition. That gives them time to make friends before senior year, which seems to be a very clique-y year with TONS going on, and could be overwhelming to someone who hasn't been exposed to that before.

Good luck with whatever you choose!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

SilverFlame819 said:


> I think giving your kids the chance to exist in a "public school" type of setting while still having them at home with you, where you can help smooth difficulties over and address issues they encounter, could be a very good thing, if college is coming up. College overwhelms even straight-A public school kids, so I can't imagine going from homeschool to public college in one step. And if they don't do well, you can always go back to homeschooling, right? But at least a couple years in high school could help prepare them for what they should expect to find in college. Not only that, but I think 10th grade would be a good year to transition. That gives them time to make friends before senior year, which seems to be a very clique-y year with TONS going on, and could be overwhelming to someone who hasn't been exposed to that before.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you choose!


Yea, I am not worried about the academic side of college. In fact, one of the challenges with this school (with any school really) for him is that he will run out of both science and math classes to take. He is going to do both calculus and physics in his 11th grade year. Annndddd... then what? He is taking ap tests for biology and chemistry and the national latin exam this year. He is totally up for the academic challenge. It's more the social side of things that concerns me. 

And I know I just opened a powder keg. So let me just say, he has some learning differences, and social issues for him are about that, not about homeschooling! I know lots of homeschooled kids who are perfectly well adjusted socially without all of the trappings of "a school". I just don't know if he will be one of them.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Why not just let them take a class or two every semester at a community college? They earn college credits while they are still in homeschool. It seems like such a waste of time and money to send them to school when they could earn some college credits to get them started for close to the same amount of money.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't think that this is a case of "if it ain't broke" so much as this...
Trust your gut. You have been teaching them forever. Now something inside you is telling you that it may be time to open a new teaching window. I'm sure you've listened to that inner teacher before, but this is a tough one.
They are at a stage where there are things they can't learn at home and part of you is whispering that they may be ready to learn. Some kids may learn these things at a job, or by volunteering, or in Scouts - but plenty learn it at public school. 

But in all of those situations, we have to let go and send them away from us where they may learn harsher lessons then we wanted (workplace harassment, "skimming", that some people cheat or play favorites, cliques, etc) And that is terrifying. That is also why a lot of us pulled our kids out of school when they were little.
But your kids aren't little. They are getting scarily close to grown up. And part of our job as parents is to teach them how to deal with the tough stuff and function without us.

And you can always try it as an "experiment", pull them out and study the results, right?


Now, someone be kind and remind me all that in 5 or 6 years when it's my turn, ok??


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

SilverFlame819 said:


> College overwhelms even straight-A public school kids, so I can't imagine going from homeschool to public college in one step.


Why not? Homeschooled children who are educated as Cindy and many of us do are able to self study and communicate well with all ages.

I think community college for his last two years would be a good idea. This is what we have done.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Our Little Farm said:


> Why not? Homeschooled children who are educated as Cindy and many of us do are able to self study and communicate well with all ages.
> 
> I think community college for his last two years would be a good idea. This is what we have done.


Yea, that idea is definately on the table, and cheaper here because of an early admissions program that they have here that is paid for by the state. It would mean a departure from an educational direction we have been moving for a long time. Not to sure how I feel about that. We'll see.

Cindyc.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

College is also letting someone else teach out children, so starting with community college is really no different, just helps ease all children PS and HS alike into studying as needed.

Remember Cindy, you can always change your mind.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I would view it as just trying something new. If it doesn't work now, that's okay. Just bring them back home and try again later. 

There's times I'd like my youngest to experience a classroom setting. Of course, he'd get expelled the first day for his constant chattering and inability to stop giggling. 

You and your DH are the only ones to decide if it is right or wrong. That's another wonderful aspect of homeschooling.


----------

